# Carpet Racing League, MI - any interest



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Any interest in a Carpet Racing League this winter? I'm thinking about 3 races for points, no throw outs, and one fun run to pass out trophies and prizes. 

November, December, January & February.
Straight points - 100, 99, 98... 5 bonus points for TQ, 5 bonus points for fastest lap of the weekend.
Touring cars and 1/12th scale stock and mod.
Points trophies and prizes at the end of the series.
Tracks??? Maybe 4 different ones.

Anyone interested or should I spend the winter restoring a Mini and repairing any damage that those Neon's may do to my Honda?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Keith,

I would love to see the CRL make a comeback. Unfortunately, it looks like my racing this winter-time is going to be just like last winter and the last few years --- pretty much non-existant.

However,a 3-race series might be doable for me. 

How about instead of mod, run 19-turn? 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Organize it and we will come!

3 races, and the Fun run would be great. 19T or Mod, makes no difference to me, just if you run 19T TC, you have to run 19T 1/12th and same goes for stock. 

Another thing that would be nice is if the Tracks supported the WHOLE series like the Florida States Series, id the Mid-West Touring Series in WI, when there is a series race, the other racks close for the day. I know it would be hard to get that kind of support/participation, but being closed for 1 day or weekend out of the whole racing season shouldn’t make or break a track, and 1 raceday with 100+ racers would more then compensate for missing a 25 or 30 person club race.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Keith:

Hi,

If you do the CRL this winter we will make all the races. due to recent events I cannot work any O.T. Mini is still in school and it looks like weekends might free for him from work. 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim you guy sup for some 19T c-dan and 1/12th?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg:

yep. I'm just waiting for a new chassis for the 1 1/12th scale. R/C/ Screwz was a little hard on it last winter. as for sedan we're ready. Mini's got a new toy to run this year!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Jake and I would like to come. Especially if you have a pool going in Toledo or bowling in Ft Wayne. Seriously we would support it.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, I will race if the schedule works out.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Sounds great as long as it would not effect any of the larger races, such as Halloween Classic, Cleveland or any warm-up races. I think that (WOHAG) the World of Hobbies and Games track, here in Cincy would be interested in hosting one of the races.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Going with a simple points system and trophies would make it much easier to keep track of everything. NO THROWOUTS to try and encourage everyone to support the series and the tracks that are in the series. Make it MANDATORY that ALL tracks involved will NOT have racing of any type on the SERIES race days. 

Of course make it so it is the same rules for ALL of the races and no "track" rules that no one knows about unless you race there. Make it well known in advanced if a track does not allow Paragon.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey

i would like to try to do the crl this year. i think it will be easier on my budget than going to one big race. would the race be on the day the track usually runs on road, or would you try to make all of them on sunday? one more question, what if crl runs only on sunday and one of the other tracks in the series run on saturday, would they not be able to run on both days?

i like 19t over mod. would 19t be run what you brung?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hammy,


Do you even have to ask?

I'll be there.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hamilton, read you e-mail


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

CRL (1) at RCScrewZ - we can host it


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We would definately schedule around other big races. ROAR set's their schedule pretty late, so we'll do our best.

What about the four tracks to visit. I have received a couple of e-mails from racers at the Gate in Cleveland. Would the Lansing racers drive to Clevelend for their event and would the Cleveland drivers make the trip to Lansing's event? I guess I would be looking for support from racers at each track and how willing they are to travel. Or, should we just look at this from the angle that 70% of the CRL racers are from somewhere near Detroit. How far are Detroit racers comfortable traveling on a Saturday in the winter?


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

RCscrewZ speedway is in livonia 20 miuntes out of detroit!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

If you go to Cleveland I will go there!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I guess Cincinnati is too far for some racers. Too bad, its 50 x 80 and as smooth as glass.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I would think you need to keep this a mich. area type series. Alot of us already travel for the BIG races. After all it is a one day event, and with no drops I would think it would be a small following if you start taking it all around the midwest. 
If you are looking to promote a larger scale series, Maybe think about the tripple crown.
I am not saying that I wouldn't try to attend the races, but with work and the already busy carpet schedule, it is likly that there will be conflicts.

Walter


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> CRL (1) at RCScrewZ - we can host it


Race 1 and 2 are likely to go to Lansing and Toledo because they have been there from the start and always have hosted the largest, well run events. They will have first choice, if the two tracks are interested. We'll throw Screws into the mix for consideration for one of the other two events, December or January. I plan to stop by some Tuesday night to check things out. See you soon.

Keith


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

What is the possibility of Fort Wayne holding one of the races? We did, a couple of years ago and the turn out was light due to the blizzard we had that day, but we would like to try again. Others including myself would attend some of the CRL races in Michigan. Maybe Ron Ferguson, Lee Harpe, Tracy Fogleston and others if we get your support. Fort Wayne is not that far to drive compared to other track in Michigan. I can get to Lansing in an hour and 45 minutes. Toledo 2 hours. RC Screws 2 hour 15 minutes. It makes for a nice circle of tracks. Check out the track pictures.

www.summitrcraceway.com

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> What is the possibility of Fort Wayne holding one of the races? We did, a couple of years ago and the turn out was light due to the blizzard we had that day, but we would like to try again. Thanx,
> Karl


$2.69 a gallon... 'nuf said?

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hustler, it ain't gonna get much better, so we just got to get used to it.

Karl


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hustler said:


> $2.69 a gallon... 'nuf said?
> 
> -Sean


$2.99 a gallon and I have to run octane booster or the car pings.

Thank god for the 2 term limit!

Tim


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Tim Stamper said:


> $2.99 a gallon and I have to run octane booster or the car pings.


Electrics don't need octane booster, ( just kidding). Tim what do you drive? Check your timing. I shouldn't ping.

karl


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

call it the (mrl) if your going to stay in MI
terry f


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

It Might be only 2 hours from lansing but that means it is 3 1/2 hours from the detroit area. In my opion that is too far for a one day event and a series that has no drops.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kgwomack said:


> Electrics don't need octane booster, ( just kidding). Tim what do you drive? Check your timing. I shouldn't ping.
> 
> karl


In the M3 with 9lbs of boost, it pings. In the Z28 it pings with anything under 92.

Tim


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Check your timing. I shouldn't ping.
> 
> karl


To ping, or not to ping. I guess it's a lifestyle choice if you want to ping, Karl. We just won't pit so close to you anymore...

-Sean


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I see a lot of talk lately about other tracks holding big events on the same day as a series event. This is not a new subject. In 2003, one track started a poker series that competed with the CRL once their race date had passed. I've seen a free pizza day pop up before on the same weekend. I do agree that if you are a track that wants a race from the CRL, you should be willing to support the CRL by promoting the other events and by not hosting/promoting your own competing event, no matter how small "club race" it is served up. Promoting against it is just downright disrespectful. On the other hand, I don't think it is fair to ask a business to close for the day when not all of their customers are willing to travel. They do have to pay the rent.

So, I was trying to think of other solutions. What are your thoughts about the following? What about forming the ORL - Oval Racing Leage - to run on the same dates as the CRL? Three tracks, one hosts the CRL, one the ORL and the third does a practice day for their local non-traveling racers, all the same weekend. This allows for tracks to get two big events and only give up one race day. If a track on their off weekend promoted something against the series, then they would for sure lose both of their big events, permanantly. 

Your thoughts? Greg and Brian Anthony - I think I already know your answers... but how can I run both? I don't have a clue. I'm just trying to find some middle ground.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tentative schedule:

*October 15 & 16 CRL race #1*
22 & 23 Region 5
29 & 30 Halloween Classic
November 5 & 6 open
*12 & 13 CRL race #2*
19 & 20 Champs warm ups at lots of tracks
26 & 27 U.S. Indoor Champs
December 3 & 4 open
*10 & 11 CRL race #3*
17 & 18 open
24 & 25 Christmas Holiday
31 & 1 New Years
January 7 & 8 Novak race
*14 & 15 CRL fun run and series trophies/prizes awarded*

Now we just need to decide on the tracks and review a few rules (motors mostly) and get the flyers out.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Hammy , You are so "P.C." .......LOL Just run the series , I'm glad you decided too ! I need to practice getting out of the way of the fast guys again before the Champs ! Sooo what will it be this year , you and me in the "B" 1/12th stock .LOL I did have the best time in Fort wayne , the bowling , beer , and ..... well you know the rest . 
And hey Stamper ....... 32 + mpg at 75 mph , guess I'm driving . 
Bob


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Bob I like your style...

I'm in sign me up 

-Tracey F.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I see a lot of talk about lately about other tracks holding big events on the same day as a series event. This is not a new subject. In 2003, one track started a poker series that competed with the CRL once their race date had passed. I've seen a free pizza day pop up before on the same weekend. I do agree that if you are a track that wants a race from the CRL, you should be willing to support the CRL by promoting the other events and by not hosting/promoting your own competing event, no matter how small "club race" it is served up. Promoting against it is just downright disrespectful. On the other hand, I don't think it is fair to ask a business to close for the day when not all of their customers are willing to travel. They do have to pay the rent.
> 
> So, I was trying to think of other solutions. What are your thoughts about the following? What about forming the ORL - Oval Racing Leage - to run on the same dates as the CRL? Three tracks, one hosts the CRL, one the ORL and the third does a practice day for their local non-traveling racers, all the same weekend. This allows for tracks to get two big events and only give up one race day. If a track on their off weekend promoted something against the series, then they would for sure lose both of their big events, permanantly.
> 
> Your thoughts? Greg and Brian Anthony - I think I already know your answers... but how can I run both? I don't have a clue. I'm just trying to find some middle ground.


I think Lansing is the only track that is going to be running any oval this winter.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

If it is only 3 tracks I would have to say Lansing, Larry's, and Toledo. All have supported the CRL before and drew good crowds. And they aren't a hike to get to but also not next door to each other either. 

Anyone know if Grand Rapids is having a track?


----------



## JonR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grand Rapids had a oval track last season but it closed. Lack of people.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Tentative schedule:
> 
> *October 15 & 16 CRL race #1 in Toledo*
> 22 & 23 Region 5
> ...


Updated locations.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

MCH-As for motors I would say for stock only non-handout Monsters. I know people say the chrome can handout is the same and it's not. I know that some have the Epic Bianry stock but that motor has been produced with 2 different arms so it would be harder to tech. So saying just the green can monster would make it very easy to tech and I think everyone has one.

For 19t I would say the Reedy Quad 19t spec and the Chameleon 2. I know that some are using the Orion Element 19t but you can get those in stand-up, lay-down, and V2 brushes so for simplicity saying the Reedy and the C2 would be again easiest for tech. Also it has been proven that those 2 are the same speed.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Stock class, stock motor. 19T class, 19T motor. All locked 24 degree timing endbells.

I can see some concern, but I really don't care what is run except if it not the right turn for the class.

But this is coming from someone who hasn't cheated to win and is too lazy to build hybrid motors. I know for a fact that there are locals that are currently running hybrids. Hey, as long that they are both roar legal, is what i get from them. 

Have fun with the decision. I know it won't make everyone happy. 

l8r,

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

How do I make one of those voting polls in here? Do I have to make a new thread for it? I want one for voting on the track selection. Maybe this is the wrong place to do that? Not a big enough sample?

Lansing
Larry's
R/C Screws
Toledo
Ft. Wayne
Cleveland The Gate
Dayton
Grand Rapids


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

GR works for me!!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> How do I make one of those voting polls in here? Do I have to make a new thread for it? I want one for voting on the track selection. Maybe this is the wrong place to do that? Not a big enough sample?
> 
> Lansing
> Larry's
> ...


When you create a new thread, it has a poll checkbox at the bottom. I haven't done one yet though.

Tim


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> How do I make one of those voting polls in here? Do I have to make a new thread for it? I want one for voting on the track selection. Maybe this is the wrong place to do that? Not a big enough sample?
> 
> Lansing
> Larry's
> ...


 Oh please don't make me pick three , they are all GREAT locations , I wouldn't want to hurt anyones feelings .............  You be the bad guy .


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> How do I make one of those voting polls in here? Do I have to make a new thread for it? I want one for voting on the track selection. Maybe this is the wrong place to do that? Not a big enough sample?
> 
> Lansing
> Larry's
> ...


Don't forget Columbus and Cincy


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I think Walter brought up something about going to far away. The further away you go the more their is the likely hood that some races are going to be dominated by local racers not supporting the series. I think the idea would be to try and get all racers to want to support the series and see if it can grew. 

Also as stated about the tracks closing on all the race days. This is what the Florida State series did as they race all across the state. Even some tracks not associated with the series close on the race dates so their racers can go out and race with the series. This shows how well all the tracks work together to support one another but also the hobby or R/C racing. I'm sure one big race with alot of entries would more then offset the one day the track doesn't race. Plus I'm sure on the race day of the CRL the hobby shop would do more sales then a normal day. This would also entice the track owners to try and promote the series to gain more entries as that is more money in their pocket not only from the entry fee but also the possible sales at the hobby shop.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith,

My recommendation is to start small and keep it in Michigan this year. If attendance has picked back up, then start to branch out to out of state locations in the following years.

For me, just with the price of gas, I know I am not very eager to start driving a lot of miles just for the chance of winning some trophies. 

People racing anywhere in this state has fallen off. I was asked to bring the MORL back so I did, and attendance has been a joke even with a cash payout. I am not going to run it again next year.

So, I would feel the waters this year and see what happens locally before you kill yourself organizing a multi-state series.

-Rich


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

one question i have is how far people ar willing to drive, i know i am about the only guy coming from holland. i wuold not like to drive more than 2 - 2 1/2 hours from home.

rich-

i wanted to run it this year, but my scedual did not let me race this year. how many guys are showing up? i know that the price of gas will scare a few racer off. honestly it scares me a little.

i will keep watching this tread for more solid times and dates.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, no problem. A lot of folks have schedules, but that is also why I am recommending the series just stay in Michigan. Basically, I had about 26 individual racers at race 1, at 18 at race 2.

Grand Rapids has a $1000 payout race last month and hardly anyone went. You would think with that much dough being doled out, a lot more folks would have gone. So, if folks are not willing to drive for that, I don't see them driving 3+ hours to Cleveland or to Fort Wayne.

-Rich


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

could kalamazoo get in on the track list?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I dont see why not, but then again its not up to me.
I hope so.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Keith/Rich:

Hi,

Both Mini and I don't mind driving 250+ miles to a race. now that Mini's driving it's a little easier on me (well maybe not.......) a overnight stay isn't out of the question. I just have to get Mini home at a decent hour for school on Monday.(as he works after school every night).
and yes gas prices are a pain but we gotta have some fun............

Thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Well, it sounds like there is interest in the return of the series. I can't do 5 months of it this time, so 3 races and a fun run seem like a nice sized program. It looks like there are a lot of tracks that want races (listed below). No matter how we do this, a few tracks will be upset with us for not picking them. We'll have to come up with a fair way to choose and just go from there. I need to discuss this with a number of the regular CRL racers and get their input too. 

What else should we take into consideration? CRL history. Has lease on the location. Average weekly attendance. Percent of racers who have traveled in the past. Track willing to host "practice day only" on other CRL race dates. History of hosting 80 - 125 entry events. What else?

Lansing
Larry's
R/C Screws
Toledo
Ft. Wayne
Cleveland The Gate
Dayton
Grand Rapids
Kalamazoo
Cincinnati

How fun is this going to be?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Keith,
> 
> My recommendation is to start small and keep it in Michigan this year. If attendance has picked back up, then start to branch out to out of state locations in the following years.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Rich here , I like to get outta town to race , but for the health of the series , maybe you should start off closer to home again and see how it goes ............. the other R.C.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

rcsilly:

YGPM


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

About having no throw outs for 2005... I have received a few e-mails concerned about this. Racers are worried that if they have a bad event, they are out of the running for points trophies. The points will be a straight 100, 99, 98, etc. based on main event finishing position. If you make the "A" and get parked and busted during the main, you'll still receive 91 points for your efforts. You would have to have a pretty bad day to break in all three qualifiers and be in the "F" main. As for a schedule conflict with your personal life, I'm not sure what can be done. We can avoid as many other big races as possible, but it's difficult to schedule around the kid's hockey league, too. 

I really like the idea of just three races and no drops. That makes every track important if you want to win the championship. Maybe this will equal out attendance? Or kill it altogether, if I'm out in left field on this one. 

Also, I like the idea of earning bonus points. TQ = 2 points? Fastest lap of the mains = 1 point? Or fastest lap of each main earns one point? One point for lapping the field in your main? Some fun performance based bonus points to add a little spice to things. What do you think?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Da Wrench , you got PM


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Hammy , YGPM .


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

No drops bad idea!!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Can you expand on that Walt? Why do you think it is a bad idea?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Just say you are having a 3 race series and you are having no drops. Well I can't make the 3rd race because ( input your reason) so I am not going to go to any of the races, because I won't have a chance in the points. You get 10 or 15 people that can't make one race and now you have a series with low turnouts. With 1 throwout now I can make the 1st, 3rd and 4th, or the 1st, 2nd, and 4th, ect.,ect.
Everyone has other things going on and just can't make every race. For me it is work. 
I would like to race the series as it has always been alot of fun. However I have atleast 4 major races to attend this season and work also on the weekends.That doesn't leave alot of weekends free. With a throwout the chances of me making 3 of the 4 is better.


Walter


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I can respect that. The other view of that is when racers skip an event at the end because they feel they are already high enough in the points. The last race of each CRL season has been the smallest. I was looking at it from that angle and thinking that full-scale racing doesn't offer drops. I think a five month season is too long. More importantly, my wife will think that a five month season is two months too long. So I guess we have two choices.

1.) Three points races with no drops. A fun run to hand out trophies.

2.) Four points races with one drop. No fun run. Calculate final points at last event and pass out points trophies 30 minutes after the last race. I'm cool with this, but it puts more risk on my wallet if the last race is a dud on attendance.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Keith you are going to kill your self pleasing everyone. good luck friend, where ever you have your races the Ft.Wayne gang will try to make it. but I think I can say that Ft. Wayne will not be able to host a race this year our season is looking full with oval and on-road events and I just don't think we could find a date for the CRL. I hope this make it alittle easier for you. :thumbsup: 

-Tracey F.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*October 15 CRL race #1 in Toledo
*22 & 23 Region 5
29 & 30 Halloween Classic
November 5 & 6 open
*November 12 CRL race #2 in Lansing*
19 & 20 Champs warm ups at lots of tracks
26 & 27 U.S. Indoor Champs
December 3 & 4 open
*December 10 CRL race #3 location TBD*
17 & 18 open
24 & 25 Christmas Holiday
31 & 1 New Years
January 7 & 8 Novak race
*January 14 & 15 CRL race #4 location TBD*


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Has anyone come up with the format yet?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

onefastdude said:


> Has anyone come up with the format yet?


I personally have always liked the format of show up and race. Leaves it very open ended for lots of fun...hehehehhe


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Yea Brian..................................but what about this senario? Race and then.........................................................show up!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

If you could do December 11th kalamazoo is still interested....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We'd like to keep these on Saturdays so we don't compete with the local club races that most tracks run on Sundays. The tracks in the past have said that taking their racers away once a month hurts their ability to make the rent. Can the Kzoo track host a one day special race on a Saturday or don't you have access to the building?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*October 15 CRL race #1 at Halo in Toledo
*22 & 23 Region 5
29 & 30 Halloween Classic
November 5 & 6 open
*November 12 CRL race #2 at Hobby Hub in Lansing*
19 & 20 Champs warm ups at lots of tracks
26 & 27 U.S. Indoor Champs
December 3 & 4 open
*December 10 CRL race #3 at Larry's in Detroit*
17 & 18 open
24 & 25 Christmas Holiday
31 & 1 New Years
January 7 & 8 Novak race
*January 14 CRL race #4 location TBD*


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'll get the flyers ready this week. Four weeks until the first race. Anyone willing to help spread the word? I can mail flyers to you to drop at your local hobby store. Pass the word around. We'll try to get the flyers on the web so that people can download it from there. Not many people using the threads, so lots of promotion needs to happen in other ways. My full scale racing season ended on Sunday so I can focus on getting the CRL back up. In the past the CRL pulled 100 racers, but with attendance down lots of places, we expect a bit lower. Entry fees will be $20 for first class and $10 for the second. Hope that helps the finances a litte for everyone. $10 makes it pretty appetizing to run a second class. If we get smaller turnouts, we will take breaks between rounds to give some extra pit prep time. It'll be a fun year. I'll have rules ready this week too.

Can't wait to race against something other than red Dodge Neons. I'm tired of removing red paint and wheel marks from my body work. I'm almost out of obnoxious green paint, too.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Grand Rapids would be interested in having the Jan 14th race


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tracks interested in the January CRL race - please e-mail the following information to me at [email protected] 

1. Track size xx feet by xx feet.
2. Pit space - how many pit spaces available (minimum 3 feet by 2 feet). Track tables and how many additional can fit with their own tables and chairs.
3. Age of carpet.
4. Lap counting system (i.e. can run personal transponders and club transponders).
5. Take a poll of your local weekly racers to see how many would be willing to travel to the other CRL dates.
6. Are you willing to hold a practice only day on the Saturday's of the other 3 CRL events? This means no free pizza days, no promoting of a competing event like a poker series, etc. Just run an open practice day, one Saturday a month for locals who don't travel. Some tracks aren't open on Saturday's anyways, so let us know that as well.
7. What is the biggest carpet race that has been held by the club/track? How many entries? What classes?
8. Closest hobby store - on site or how many miles away?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

1. 37 X 80
2. 84 (comfortably)
3. 9 weeks old
4. Amb rc Personals welcome, w/all lastest updates 9/18/05
5. sure
6. Thats stadium day (total diff group)
7. Michigan indoor champs, 110
8. onsite, w/ bathrooms, pop machines, popcorn machines and pizza.

We would like this event, but if it cannot be on a Sunday we will pass.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Any more news as to where the 4th race will be ?? And time races will start? Would be great if we could get the 4th race over here on the west side.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I reserved those 3 race weekends that are set so far. Looking forward to racing!

Keith, have you decided what classes you will be racing? I'm just racing 1/12th this year so I'm hoping you'll have a 19-turn 1/12th class? I'd like to race stock and 19-turn.  Mod 1/12th the few times I raced last year was super small and I'm hoping more folks would be willing to race 19-turn.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich - do you have a website to host the CRL flyers? Do you still have RC race results dot com? I'll have it ready today. I'm waiting for Josh to resurface and give the phone number to Halo.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

As for the 4th race, we haven't made a decision yet. The feedback we are getting from the core CRL racers from the past is to keep it somewhat close to Detroit. 75% of the CRL racers over the first 3 years of the CRL were from the Detroit area, followed by Lansing and Toledo. Very few have traveled from the west side in the past and I'd guess with gas prices the way they are, that won't have much chance of changing this season. Maybe someone could start a western Michigan series and we could do a champions challenge at the end of the season in Lansing??? That would be cool. 

RC Screws is still on the list. I need to get over there and talk with the owner about his projections for January. I guess we'll see what support he gets from the local Detroit racers this fall. Another idea is to award the 4th race to the one of the current 3 that hosts the largest CRL event. Also, anyone know if Wastinaw (<--- spelling?) is planning on having a decent onroad track this winter? 

I think there's still potential for Ft. Wayne, too. They are about 2 hours from Lansing and Toledo, but 3 hours from Detroit. A core group of Ft. Wayne guys who are really fun to race with have been great about supporting the series, but we had a difficult time getting the Detroiters to travel to Ft. Wayne. I frankly don't know what to do with that one, but Ft. is still on the list. We don't have to decide right now. We can let this date ride into October and see where the support is coming from. 

Bottom line is that this series has been really fun. I look forward to it this year. I have learned a ton about conflict resolution over the past two years, so that should be useful working with RC racers.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Keith,

Send me the flyer when you are ready and I'll put it up somewhere.

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> Rich - do you have a website to host the CRL flyers? Do you still have RC race results dot com? I'll have it ready today. I'm waiting for Josh to resurface and give the phone number to Halo.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey Keith look at this:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=82155


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

That's pretty cool. 

I have sent messages to the tracks on the west side of Michigan. There are 3 or 4 tracks over there that wanted to be in the CRL. Maybe someone over there could start a series with Grand Rapids, Kalamazoo and R&L? I'd love to make the fun run a joint race in Lansing and have a Champions Challenge. The top 10 from each series against each other. An "A" and "B" only for all classes. Anyone else outside of the top 10 would compete in a separate set of races. I would gladly offer up the written documents from the CRL (rules, track responsibilities, points method, flyer, etc.) for them to use. 



Xpressman said:


> Hey Keith look at this:
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=82155


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Only 2 tracks I know of on the west side: WMRC in Grand Rapids and HobbySports (formerly R&L) in Kazoo.


----------



## Diggity Designs (Dec 7, 2004)

*This is sweet*

What up!! Hamilton, i thought that i would mention this to you and to the racers on the west side/ This is a 6 race series over in Wisconsin and Illinois, and its right here ----> www.allstarcarpetseries.com/index.php I think Im gonna try to catch these races, I still might make it to yours too!! later


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

That looks like a cool series and not many conflicting dates. Looks like I need to start talking to some of the factory drivers who race the Carpet Racing League about getting series sponsorship prizes.

CRL heads up - We want to move the first race to October 22nd since the Regional has now been cancelled. Waiting for confirmation from Toledo. Flyers are done except for this one last detail.


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

*my 2 cents*

hello , my 2 cents and a wooden nickel
i am a newbe at racing :freak: ( 1 winter of offroad )-just started onroad

i have only raced at rc screws (on tuesday eve.) and grand blanc  (summer months only-out doors! on ashfault ) lot of fun!.

i would like to see this series stay close to detroit metro area.

i live in brighton... i vote for rc screws, lansing, larrys. + fun day

as far as i know washinaw only holds off road racing, not onroad!

why is there only carpet racing, not ashfault.

hello everyone :wave: 


also you can advertize on rctech.net and rcxxx.com


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Keith , I'm OK with the switch , but 12 days before the race is kinda late to be moving dates around ................ my .02 cents .

Bob


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'll get the flyers ready this week. Four weeks until the first race. Anyone willing to help spread the word? I can mail flyers to you to drop at your local hobby store. Pass the word around. We'll try to get the flyers on the web so that people can download it from there. Not many people using the threads, so lots of promotion needs to happen in other ways. My full scale racing season ended on Sunday so I can focus on getting the CRL back up. In the past the CRL pulled 100 racers, but with attendance down lots of places, we expect a bit lower. Entry fees will be $20 for first class and $10 for the second. Hope that helps the finances a litte for everyone. $10 makes it pretty appetizing to run a second class. If we get smaller turnouts, we will take breaks between rounds to give some extra pit prep time. It'll be a fun year. I'll have rules ready this week too.
> 
> Can't wait to race against something other than red Dodge Neons. I'm tired of removing red paint and wheel marks from my body work. I'm almost out of obnoxious green paint, too.



i can drop some flyers at hobby town usa in howell and grand blanc and rc hobby shop in hartland


----------



## planet honda (Dec 23, 2001)

Can I get a flyer emailed to me by any chance?

Here is my email address [email protected]


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Looks like I need to start talking to some of the factory drivers who race the Carpet Racing League about getting series sponsorship prizes.
> 
> .


 
Talk to ANY manufacturer, they seem to all like having there name mentioned.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Kieth you got PM

and date change works for us in the FW.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

If the date stays on 10-15, I wont be able to be there. That might be a big problem for the kick off race. 10/22 is much, much better and gives one more week to get the word out. I'm just waiting for confirmation from Toledo then the flyers can go out. 

Ft. Wayne will be getting the January race. I know that it is a long drive for some of us, but with one drop, it shouldn't be too big of an issue. The rationale for Ft. Wayne is that they consistantly bring 8 to 10 racers to every CRL. That's 10% of the total attendance. They have a long drive for 3 of the 4 events. We think they deserve to have one in their back yard. 

Sorry about the delay on the flyers. They'll be out in a day or two.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

The 22nd works for me. It'll be a good warmup race for the classic the next weekend.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

22nd works for me, too!

Keith, send me the flyer when you get it finished and I'll put it online. I have a website for your CRL. Maybe I can get free entry fees for this. 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

the 22nd it is! since this is a Sat, will there ne Racing at Halo Sunday, or just practice?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

like I said before ,the 22nd is good for me , well just about any day is .............


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

I'm in for the Fort Wayne race this year, oh and all the others too. 

Later,
Bob


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*CRL Website*

I threw a website together for the CRL using info from the flyer Keith sent me.

The final flyer for the Toledo race is not online yet b/c Keith has a couple details to confirm.

http://onroadracing.com/crl

-Rich


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

nice web site rich


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

question on the class's

states on web site re:class's ( Even if you are a novice racer or an expert racer, come on out and race with us. We have racers of all skill levels.)

i dont see a novice class, person like myself has not A chance with competing
with experence stock racers,,i have only raced for 2 weeks on carpet...

lot of money without any expection of any kind of return


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We have talked about novice classes. This has come up every year. The thought is that club racing should offer novice classes as a place to hone your skills. The CRL is a step up from a club race, but not as competitive as running a Regional or Cleveland. The CRL is a nice way to up the competition level a little, but not be in over your head. We usually end up with a heat or two of newer racers, so I wouldn't worry too much about getting completely smoked. It is harder to make the A in the CRL than it is club racing, but it's not like a Regional where only A-main racers show up. I'm hearing that many of the fast guys are thinking about running 19 turn and mod. That should make stock more appealing to new racers.

The reality of things is that a novice class would probably attract only a handful of racers and you'd end up racing against the same 5 guys who qualified for the D-main. There are no race day trophies, so you won't be missing out on that hardware. We do a prize raffle (tires, bodies, motors, maybe batteries) that everyone is in on. You get one ticket for each class that you enter. It's a pretty cool thing for a new racer to show up for a fun day of racing, getting to watch some awesome, close A-mains and have a chance to win a motor or a set of tires. 

That's been the plan. I hope you decide to race the CRL. The events are pretty fun. Gets people together from lots of tracks, then we all go back to the club for more testing/practice.


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

ok,thanks


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We received notice that the Novak race in January got moved to the Jan 15 weekend. We talked with the Ft. Wayne track yesterday and have moved the January date to Jan 21.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

good thinking! Too bad the race isn't on SUN so we can enjoy a good sat night there, not just drive home....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We could stay Saturday night in Ft. Wayne and drive home Sunday morning... uh, Sunday at noon... uh, o.k., Sunday evening. :freak: 

Oh... Greg... I promise not to freeze your door handles shut this year.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

that was Cincy.... but then again I think you liked having yru pits set up in the women's bathroom.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Cincy? Hmmm? Wel, I guess I am getting old. I do qualify for the Masters class at Cleveland now. My short term and long term memory are sometimes M.I.A.. Speaking of forgetting stuff. I can't remember what I did with my transmitter? I guess I'll have to buy a new one. I haven't raced in like a year or two... geeze. Come to think of it, I once had a tire truer. What the heck did I do with that? Probably tried to use it as a lathe for the valve grinding job on the SCCA Honda? I found my 1/12th scale car, but there are no tires on it. Still has a battery pack and motor soldered in from the last time I race it it Toledo. I did find a set of pan car oval tires. Maybe I could just start with those on the 1/12th.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

the transmitter, I have no idear, the truer, I remember who you were complaining about last time having it, I wonder if they stuill do. as for Masters, you have to be 40 now.... yrou not as old as you think...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I do know where the truer is and I wouldn't complain about letting them borrow it for like a year. James knows the deal. He can use if for as long as he likes, but he has to tru a couple sets of my tires for me.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Flyer for Race #1 is now online at:

http://onroadracing.com/crl

-Rich


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

you guys can come to the Fort and stay and run in a OVAL cash payout race it should be a good one racing will start around 11:30am Sunday after CRL#4

more info on this race before indoor champs


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Let's start a new thread - the Toledo Edition.


----------

